# Naruto's reaction to finding out about Karin's Uzumaki lineage



## NarutoIzDaMan (Mar 21, 2012)

How do you think Naruto will react once he finds out that there is at least 1 'pure' living Uzumaki left and do you think Karin even knows that she is an Uzumaki?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2012)

happy he is not alone maybe he will treat her as family


----------



## Trollism (Mar 21, 2012)

Both have some very .... 'strong' feelings for Sasuke. 

They should get along fine


----------



## lathia (Mar 21, 2012)

We must repopulate our clan. Let's go KARIN!


----------



## Kanki (Mar 21, 2012)

It's obvious that Kushina had a secret affair....bitch.


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

lathia said:


> We must repopulate our clan. Let's go KARIN!



This .

At the end of the manga both Uchiha and Uzumaki clan will be revived :ho


----------



## Saturday (Mar 21, 2012)

Any chance of Karin and Naruto actually being directly related?


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello my waifu


----------



## Panther (Mar 21, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> It's obvious that Kushina had a secret affair....bitch.



nah dude not possible. Minato had that pussy tagged like a boss


----------



## Summers (Mar 21, 2012)

The same reaction Naruto has to all enemy's; she was with the sound, RASENGAN!
Or, heh heh, KB?


----------



## Panther (Mar 21, 2012)

i think that karin is a half uzumaki like naruto . uzumaki clan was wiped when kushina was still a litle girl and she said that the rest of the uzumaki clan spread out in the world so posible one of karins parents was a full blood uzumaki while the other one not . tayuya could be a uzumaki to .

as for narutos reaction he would be pretty much surprised and be glad that he has some living blood relative . altough im surpirsed karin didnt say anything when she met naruto at the bridge and in konoha could it be she doesnt know that shes a uzumaki?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 21, 2012)

"This crazy bitch is my cousin?!-ttebayo."


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 21, 2012)

lathia said:


> We must repopulate our clan. Let's go KARIN!



Best answer ever.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 21, 2012)

Does Naruto even know who Karin is, but like with all things non-sasuke he probably wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 21, 2012)

I so want to see those two talking about it.


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto will have to awkwardly kiss her first before finding out Karin is his sister, then we'll have another Star Wars parallel. 

Then we can have this confrontation.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

in the future one of the next chapter previews will read - "gaara, karin, karui and all the red heads in the world are now lusting for naruto. will hinata stand a chance?"


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

I doubt he'll ever find out. Karin just isn't important at this point.


----------



## Kanae (Mar 21, 2012)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> do you think Karin even knows that she is an Uzumaki?


This is what I want to know, actually. Sasuke seemed pretty surprised about it, so I guess it's probable that Karin herself does not know; or has forgotten. However, it would be more hassle for Kishi to _also_ write Karin finding out about this for the first time  so maybe he will just make it a non-issue for her or come up with a reason why she would rather have kept it secret.


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

he must make karin his mistress, and hinata his wife. create a new breed of hyuugas, while at the same time revive his clan.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

He won't care that much. Unless she'll tell him something about Sasuke - it's only topic they could share afterall, for Naruto isn't _emotionally_ bond to Uzumaki clan and Land of Whirlpools, neither is Karin (as it seems).

She should know her family name, if she was in mental and physical condition to run away and hide while her home got destroyed. Maybe she just learnt to keep her mouth shut about her heritage and that this silence allows her to stay alive.


----------



## Thor (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto and Karin will mate.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Mar 21, 2012)

NamikazE UzumakI NarutO said:


> nah dude not posible. minato had that pussy *tagged* like a boss



Literally.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 21, 2012)

I have no idea if she knows or not. It remains to be seen.

As for Naruto's reaction, I think he'll be happy to find out there are other members of his clan still alive. He will probably feel like he has a family. It's even possible Karin will become and ally to Konoha and a close friend to Naruto. Just guessing though.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 21, 2012)

Eliyua23 said:


> Does Naruto even know who Karin is, but like with all things non-sasuke he probably wouldn't give a shit.



You think that Naruto wouldn't give a shit, if he'd found a member of his clan? Also Naruto has met Karin.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto wouldn't really care, he doesn't really have any ties to his clan other than his family name.

He also met Karin already.


----------



## ovanz (Mar 21, 2012)

There' too much uzumakis now, naruto should find a Namikaze, minato's family name.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Mar 21, 2012)

They will become friends and Karin will tell Naruto ,how Sasuke was in bed so that Naruto can be prepared for it .


----------



## Madai (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not sure that Naruto would make a big deal about it.

He should have figured out by now Tsunade had Uzumaki blood and didn't bring it up.
remove two of its forearm


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Thor said:


> Naruto and Karin will mate.



It's the best possible outcome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Hopefully it's like my reaction:


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 21, 2012)

they will probably share pics of sasuke


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hopefully it's like my reaction:



It's a futile hope, CMX.


----------



## Yakkai (Mar 21, 2012)

The reaction I hope for:

"Hey baby lets you and me make some Uzumaki's."

"Oh Naruto!"

The reaction I expect:

"Hey we're both Uzumaki's that means you have to put in a good word for me with Sasuke! He's so dreamy!"

"Get away he's mine! I mean I hate him now!"


----------



## Drums (Mar 21, 2012)

Initially, he'd be surprised. Then, he'd be happy.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 21, 2012)

Kanae said:


> This is what I want to know, actually. Sasuke seemed pretty surprised about it.



I think he was more surprised because he treated her like crap/didn't care, and didn't think she had any value.  He was being selfish.  As much as I'd love to see an UchihaUzumaki marriage, I doubt its going to happen.  Sasuke ruined his chance.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

The Uzumaki Clan shall rise again Although Namikaze Clan sounds more kick ass because of one member


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 21, 2012)

He will treat her like a sister, like family. He will be excited to hear this, no doubt.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 21, 2012)

Madai said:


> I'm not sure that Naruto would make a big deal about it.
> 
> He should have figured out by now Tsunade had Uzumaki blood and didn't bring it up.
> remove two of its forearm



How does that prove she has Uzumaki blood?


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto's reaction


----------



## Kage (Mar 21, 2012)

i don't think it will come up actually. plus finding out nagato was an uzumaki didn't get much of a reaction out of him so why should karin?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2012)

Kage said:


> i don't think it will come up actually. plus finding out nagato was an uzumaki didn't get much of a reaction out of him so why should karin?



did naruto even know nagato was an uzumaki? i doubt even nagato knew


----------



## siyrean (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> How does that prove she has Uzumaki blood?



...


her grandmother was Mito Uzumaki


----------



## ch1p (Mar 21, 2012)

Gabe said:


> did naruto even know nagato was an uzumaki? i doubt even nagato knew



Naruto doesn't know Nagato was an Uzumaki. Tobi mentioned it while retrieving the Rinnegan from Nagato. No one was there to listen to it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

Gabe said:


> happy he is not alone maybe he will treat her as family



He SHOULD treat her as family, however imprisioning her was quite rude.

Would like to see them talk and chat about stuff, you could say she is his cousint tough.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

If Karin would have known she was an Uzumaki, Wouldn't have she reacted the first time she met Naruto? She probably never find out.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto will revive his clan by tapping Karin, believe it.


----------



## Kage (Mar 21, 2012)

Gabe said:


> did naruto even know nagato was an uzumaki? i doubt even nagato knew



I do believe he was told?

damn this manga has a bunch of chapters


----------



## Algol (Mar 21, 2012)

he will tap it

revival of the clan baby

EDIT: goddamnit lelouch71, we wrote basically the same thing. i didnt even see yours hahaha


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 21, 2012)

"I want more gingers."


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> If Karin would have known she was an Uzumaki, Wouldn't have she reacted the first time she met Naruto? She probably never find out.



Well she did 'react' to Naruto's chakra and was curious about him so you never know. We don't know how old Karin was when her village was destroyed or if she remembers any of it. 

I seriously doubt that she _won't_ find out cuz what was the point in revealing her to be an Uzumaki otherwise. As of right now her and Naruto are the only known living Uzumaki descendants in the Narutoverse so it's kind of a big deal. Maybe they'll eventually bump into each other by the end of the war.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Mar 21, 2012)

He'll be jelly that he has to share the spotlight.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder what child would result from the union of an Uchiha and an Uzumaki.

Was a child ever born from such parents?

If Nagato awakened the rinnegan naturally I once believed that maybe one of his parents was Uchiha...otherwise it would make no sense why the Uzumaki clan was no famous for its dojutsu users...


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

they will spend a good time chatting about how they love sasuke, how he tried to kill them and how they want the old sasuke back


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2012)

He'll finally be with her, just as planned.


----------



## Spock (Mar 23, 2012)

I think Sasuke syndrome might be in the Uzumaki gene.


----------



## Addy (Mar 23, 2012)

naruto "so you are an uzumaki? "
karin "yes "
*naruto rasengans her*
karin "why? "
naruto "only one uzumaki will take sasuke's dick. sasuke is mine bitch "


----------



## SilenceOz (Mar 23, 2012)

He'll either never find out, or hell find out and end up with Karin
[She did break out of prison I bet so she should become plot relevant again]


----------



## Ibb (Mar 23, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I doubt he'll ever find out. Karin just isn't important at this point.



Oh, I'd say that Karin's importance just sky rocketed to over nine thousand.

And remember that the last time we saw her she was escaping out of that Konoha prison.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 23, 2012)

One of those smiles with that huge, wide open mouth.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 23, 2012)

Naruto:


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 23, 2012)

I think he'd be relieved. Another familial connection for Naruto is always welcome. He'd probably treat her like the sister he never had and swear to protect her. She obviously likes him so it would be a nice scene.

And I think she knows a little. Her village probably had a high concentration of Uzumaki refugees which is why it was destroyed. I don't think she knows anything extensive, but I think she knows. Hell Kabuto probably mentioned it to her.


----------



## terinhanajima (Jul 24, 2013)

Panther said:


> i think that karin is a half uzumaki like naruto . uzumaki clan was wiped when kushina was still a litle girl and she said that the rest of the uzumaki clan spread out in the world so posible one of karins parents was a full blood uzumaki while the other one not . tayuya could be a uzumaki to .
> 
> as for narutos reaction he would be pretty much surprised and be glad that he has some living blood relative . altough im surpirsed karin didnt say anything when she met naruto at the bridge and in konoha could it be she doesnt know that shes a uzumaki?


She is a full Uzumaki, Uzumaki clan has the ability to give life. Remenber Karin is an expert sensing chackra or danger. When the Uzumaki clan was attack that as result it vanish she sense danger and escape.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2013)

"I'm related to _that?_"


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 25, 2013)

_"SASUKE IS MINNNEEE!!!!"_


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2013)

Honestly doubt he will care


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jul 26, 2013)

He may already know or suspect Karin is Uzumaki. 

He was in sage mode heading toward the Team 7 reunion. Even though he burnt it up getting there, it's hard to believe that he wasn't in sage mode long enough to detect Karin at some point when we know he was following Kakashi's chakra and he was still in sage mode when Kakashi was fighting Sasuke.

Now while Naruto hasn't been seen identifying familial relationships with sage mode sensing, it's certainly not a stretch to think he can.


----------



## Nic (Jul 26, 2013)

i'm sure she knows she's an uzumaki but I doubt Naruto is ever going to find out that she is one.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 26, 2013)

i think he'd be really happy to have someone that he's related to around. that he can spend time with (since Tsunade has Hokage duties and all and is more distantly related i think).


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 26, 2013)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> *How do you think Naruto will react once he finds out that there is at least 1 'pure' living Uzumaki left* and do you think Karin even knows that she is an Uzumaki?




Naruto: Sasuke is mine,bitch.
Karin:.....


----------



## MS81 (Jul 27, 2013)

Fay said:


> This .
> 
> At the end of the manga both Uchiha and Uzumaki clan will be revived :ho



by having a rikudou baby!!!


----------



## DeiTobi1314 (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't think she knew


----------



## CrimsonRex (Dec 16, 2013)

It's hard to see him care that much to be honest.


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 16, 2013)

or



personally i like number 2 better


----------

